# If Alexa was Southern



## RollingAcres (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't want to offend anyone. A friend of mine posted these on Facebook. I thought they were funny so had to share 'em.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 8, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I don't want to offend anyone. A friend of mine posted these on Facebook. I thought they were funny so had to share 'em.



ROFLMAO  true, true, true
As a yankee transplant to the south and married to a true southern man...I so get it


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2019)

Yep, pretty common, tho I do go thru the cabinets about once every 6 months and throw out all the plastic containers my wife insisted on keeping that aren't tupperware or other store bought containers.
Does make you wonder too, if the mom in the video never uses 'margarine',
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
just where did all the 'margarine' tubs come from?


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 8, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Does make you wonder too, if the mom in the video never uses 'margarine', just where did all the 'margarine' tubs come from?



Yes, I wondered about it.

I do keep some and reuse the takeout containers or store bought containers. Main reasons being I don't mind throwing those away after a while or if they are left somewhere and I forgot to bring it home. Also they are great when I need to send extra food home with my DSS or DSD. They don't always bring my real tupperware or dish back, so I've learned to use take out containers instead.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> ROFLMAO  true, true, true
> As a yankee transplant to the south and married to a true southern man...I so get it


You know Alexa definitely won't understand @Baymule when she says Farh Aints!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 8, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> You know Alexa definitely won't understand @Baymule when she says Farh Aints!


good one !


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Also they are great when I need to send extra food home with my DSS or DSD.


I think that's where some of mine came from...my sisters keep sending food home with me. (Usually something I don't like too)


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 8, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I think that's where some of mine came from...my sisters keep sending food home with me. (Usually something I don't like too)


You have to politely tell her "No Thank You". 
I usually ask first, if they want the food then I pack it.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2019)

Kinda figured it would be obvious.....if I don't eat it sitting at their table in front of them, what makes them believe I'm gonna eat it at my house?
(I think they do it just so they don't have to throw it out themselves...it would be different if it were ever ice cream, pie, cake or steak....)


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 8, 2019)

Can't sent ice cream home with you Silly. With that Texas heat it will be melted before you even leave her driveway. 



greybeard said:


> I think they do it just so they don't have to throw it out themselves


Could be


----------



## Baymule (Feb 8, 2019)

I told Alexa to add Asiago cheese to the shopping list.

She replied, "I added SOGGY OLD CHEESE to the shopping list."

Yeah, I know, I not only have a southern accent, but got the double whammy of a Texas drawl too.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2019)

that was so funny and so true and @greybeard she gets all those containers from the neighbors who save them especially for her.  that was so my mother... and sorta me too, if I have to admit it


----------



## SonRise Acres (Feb 9, 2019)

Glad I’m a Texan and not a southerner so I can laugh at these. LOL

(Yes, they are different. Just ask any Texan.)


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 9, 2019)

My mother is from Georgia, my father from Michigan, so I'm bilingual (and I sooo get it!)


----------



## Bruce (Feb 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I told Alexa to add Asiago cheese to the shopping list.
> 
> She replied, "I added SOGGY OLD CHEESE to the shopping list."
> 
> Yeah, I know, I not only have a southern accent, but got the double whammy of a Texas drawl too.


You win!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 10, 2019)

Alexa don't speak Texan!


----------



## SonRise Acres (Feb 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Alexa don't speak Texan!



See, Texans know. We got Yankees, southerners, west coasters, east coasters, etc, and then we have Texans!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2019)

Ha ha ha ha.


----------

